# The Nerve....hiding in my pumpkin patch



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Went out to the garden this evening to pick a few green beans for dinner. As I walked in a black cat jumpred out of my pumpkin patch and took off across the yard. The nerve of him, using my garden for shelter. Guess I'll have to go out there armed the next time.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Better than a black and white 'kitty' ... the stinky kind.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, SHELTER.....it thought you said SHI.........


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mister ED said:


> Better than a black and white 'kitty' ... the stinky kind.


Better that than your avitar picture :yikes:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rainman68 said:


> Better that than your avitar picture :yikes:


Well I have deer, coyote and fox in Taylor but I think the Badgers are pretty much non-exsistent.

Unless of course some are in the area for a Football game. :lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe not badgers (gaurentee you don't want to run into one of them).

But watch out for the stinky cats (skunks) ... I'm thinking you don't want to run into one of them either.:SHOCKED:


----------

